

Show HN: Open source version of Instagram's iOS filtering/camera - zmitri
http://www.github.com/gobackspaces/DLCImagePickerController?v#

======
zmitri
And here's a simple story of how we did it over 2 days
<http://www.backspac.es/r/EtZtSJyJRB>

~~~
aeontech
Hey you might like to know that the email invite signup form on
<http://backspac.es> throws a 405 error.

~~~
zmitri
Thanks dude!

